# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  سلسلة اغاني العاشق ( 1 ) ( بس لمنتدانا ( الحصن ) ) *

## الوسادة

ان شالله تعجبكم فكرتي  و ان شالله ازا عجبتكم رح اكمل بأنواع العشاق التانيين 

رح ابدا بالعاشق الرومانسي


ســلملي عليه

روح وسلملي عليه 

قولو مشتاااقه ليه .. هو الي ما في مثــلو حدا

حبيبي عا طول المدى

روح وسلملي عليه... 

مشتااقه كتير نرجع نتلقى يوم ننسى العتب واللوم

نحكي سواا نضحك سواا

نتمشى عا دورب الهواا

نام واصحى عا ايدي

روح قوله غيرو ما بحكي تسلملي ريتهاا الضحكه

شو بحبها

وساالو بركي على حاااالوو

على حالو بعدو على الفرقه وبيحلم متلي بلمقى

وبخطررررر حتى لو سرقه

على بالو

سلملي عليه

روح على هيذا العنوان

شوفلي كانو زعلان

او غيري على قلبي ابتداا

داري حبيبي من الندى

من النسمه الي حواليك

روح قله غيره ما بدي مين حبو

في الدنيا قدي

وافديلوو هالعمرر وادي بســلامي

واحكيلووووووووو هالعمر مرقي يرجعلي نسعد ونشقى

وشو بتحلى لو ثواني ابقا ايامي

ســلملي عليه

روح وســلملي عليه ،، 

قله مشتااقه ليه

هو الي ما في متلو حدا

حبيبي على طول المدى

روح وســلملي عليه ,, 

مشتتااااااااقه كتير

نررررجع نتلاقى يوم

ننسى العتب و اللوم

نحكي سواا نضحك سواا نتمشى على دور الهوا

انام واصحى عا ايديك 

سلملي عليه 





بعيونك كلام وبقلبك غرام حسيت بدفا
خليني بايديك غفيني بعينيك حبيت الغفا
وديني لمكان عدنية أمان ما فيها حدا
علمني هواك من لحظة لقاك عمري ابتدا

يا حبيبي خدني معك انا عمري كلو إلك
انا قلبي عم يقشعك عم يسمعك ويقول
ولا غيرك بدو إلو يا حبيبي لو تسألو
بقلك انك إلو و باقي إلو على طول










حبك احلى نغم اه احلى نغم نسى قلبي الندم اه اه قلبي الندم ...حبك احلى نغم اه اه اه احلى نغم نسى قلبي الندم اه اه قلبي الندم ...بشتقلك مش غريبة وقلبي اتعود عليك لاني يا حبيبي عم بخلق ع اديك...بشتقلك مش غريبة وقلبي اتعود عليك لاني يا حبيبي عم بخلق ع اديك... خليك قبال عيوني لانك نور عيوني..خليك قبال عيوني لانك نور عيوني... وما بشبع من عنيك... حبيبي يا ملاك يامهنيني بهواك شو هالدنيا بلاك حبيبي يا ملاك ... حبيبي يا ملاك يامهنيني بهواك شو هالدنيا بلاك حبيبي يا ملاك ...والله ملاك....قلبي اللي قبلك كان عطشان للحنان ولا داق ..اه اه ..طعم الهوى لما ياعمري جيت قسوة زماني نسيت ياسلام..اه اه..حبك دواه....قلبي اللي قبلك كان عطشان للحنان ولا داق ..اه اه ..طعم الهوى لما ياعمري جيت قسوة زماني نسيت ياسلام..اه اه..حبك دواه.... بيكفيني يللي راح من عمري انا حلك ياقلبي ارتاح وتهنى بالهنا...بيكفيني يللي راح من عمري انا حلك ياقلبي ارتاح ارتاح ..اه اه اه واتهنى بالهنا...حبيبي يا ملاك يامهنيني بهواك شو هالدنيا بلاك حبيبي يا ملاك ... حبيبي يا ملاك يامهنيني بهواك شوهالدنيا بلاك حبيبي يا ملاك ...والله ملاك....





[IMG]http://api.ning.com/files/z-KC3-O0ArM3nmDp0DMc*z68ejQAuGVIoyOiqnjIsv03EXvgaTCvSJNm  IOoDqWKqWt-RmIBBcWLaukwFO8DvaPwZ3ylxaFan/doveofpeace.jpg[/IMG]



لمست ايد برضى اكيد

وبنسى انك كنت بعيد

كيف بتوب الهوى مابتوب

يقسم قلبى تلات قلوب

قلب يحبك قلب يدوب قلب يغار عليك

خدنى بحضنك خاف عليا

حسسنى بوجودك فيا

ما بعرف قيمة عنيا

غير لما يشوفوك

وعدنى تبقى العمر بقربى

وعدنى ماتفرقنا غربة

انا روحى وعنيا وقلبى خلقو تايحبوك

اذا حدك مابقيت

على كتفك ماغفيت

ياعنى انا ماعشت بعمرى وعالدنيا ماجيت

خدنى بحضنك خاف عليا

حسسنى بوجودك فيا

ما بعرف قيمة عنيا

غير لما يشوفوك

وعدنى تبقى العمر بقربى

وعدنى ماتفرقنا غربة

انا روحى وعنيا وقلبى خلقو تايحبوك






كل ما يسافر ليل على دنيي كتير بعيدي

كل ما يطلع فجر وبتشرف شمس جديدي



كل ما يسافر ليل على دنيي كتير بعيدي

كل ما يطلع فجر وبتشرق شمس جديدي



بفكر حبك انا .. بفكر يرجعلي الهنا 

ترجعلي يا حبيبييييي



قالوا جن جنوني يا حياتي لما تعرفت عليك

قالوا بين رموش عيوني شافوا النظرة اللي بعينيك

ويقولوا شو ما يقولوا ياما نطرتك عمري بطولو

واكتر ما بيخطر على بالهن حبيتك وبغار عليك



قالوا جن جنوني يا حياتي لما تعرفت عليك

قالوا بين رموش عيوني شافوا النظرة اللي بعينيك

ويقولوا شو ما يقولوا ياما نطرتك عمري بطولو

واكتر ما بيخطر على بالهن حبيتك وبغار عليك



بعيني شي نجمي اسرقها انا لو فيي

زينها بالحب وقدملك ياها هديي



بعيني شي نجمي اسرقها انا لو فيي

زينها بالحب وقدملك ياها هديي



خبيكي بهالمدى ولا خلي حدا

يوصلك يا عينييييييييي



قالوا جن جنوني يا حياتي لما تعرفت عليك

قالوا بين رموش عيوني شافوا النظرة اللي بعينيك

ويقولوا شو ما يقولوا ياما نطرتك عمري بطولو

واكتر ما بيخطر على بالهن حبيتك وبغار عليك



قالوا جن جنوني يا حياتي لما تعرفت عليك

قالوا بين رموش عيوني شافوا النظرة اللي بعينيك

ويقولوا شو ما يقولوا ياما نطرتك عمري بطولو

واكتر ما بيخطر على بالهن حبيتك وبغار عليك








أنا قلبي ليك 

أنا روحي فيك 

من كثر حبي بخاف عليك 

و لو بعيد شيفاك العين 

و ان قلت آه أقول آهين

و لو فرحان أو كنت حزين 

هتلاقيني حاسس بيك 

أنا قلبي كان 

ملوش مكان 

جمبك حبيبي حس بأمان 

عايشة بهواك 

و مصدقاك 

دايما بشوقي مستنياك 

و مهما طال مشواري معاك 

كل السنين يا حبيبي فداك 

ميهمنبش طول ما أنا وياك 

المهم أتشاف بعنيك 






وانا جمبك حبيبي بجد مش عارف أقولك اية؟
معاك الوقت بيعدي محسيش بية
واى كلام هيوصف اية فى لحظة بعيشها وانا وياك
كفاية عاليا تبقى فى حضني وابقي معاك

قرب كمان من حضني وحس بالي بحس بية
دانا من زمان مستني اعيش وياك اللحظة دي
ياحبيب قول بحبك وانا اقولها معاااك

حبيب يفوت سنين وايام على حبك فى قلبي يزيد
كأني بعيش من الاول فى حبك جديييييييييد
تعبت كتير وحضنك عنو مهما بعدت برجع لية 
وقلبي يدوب فى احساسة اللى عايش فية






بحبك مش هقول تانى و عايزك و انت عايزانى 
بحبك حب مش عادى .... مشاعرى من زمان تانى 
و روحك ساكنه فى روحى .... فى قلبك شفت شريانى
دموعك بتجرى فى عيونى و تدبل كل احزانى

وبفرح والحياة فرح لو انتى راضية ومسامحه
وضحكت شمس فى صياحى علشانك ولا علشانى
و روحك ساكنه فى روحى .... فى قلبك شفت شريانى
دموعك بتجرى فى عيونى و تدبل كل احزانى






مستنى ايه مش برضو شايف ولا انا مش باين عليا .. مستنى ايه ولا انت لازم تبكى قدامك عنيا

احضنى اكتر من كدا طمنى ليه
من اد ايه غايب وانا محتاج اليك

عوضنى عن كل اللى فات انا شوفت فى بعادك حاجات انا كان فاضلى ساعات واموت من الخوف عليك

من اد ايه وبقول دى هانت بكرة راجهع تانى ليا ..
يوم بعد يوم وانا فى غيابك نفسى تيجى اللحظة دية




عبروا عن حضارتكم و أخلاقكم ,,
و لا تخرجو ا من الموضوع بدون اضافة رد ,,
و كما تستفيدو ا اجعلو غيركم يستفيد ,,








تسلملي اشتئتلك بغيابك فيي شو صار 

سامحني ئلتلك أنا عشت بنار 

وانت وبعيد أنا ببئى وحيد 

وعم عد دقايق بعدك عني .. ليل نهااااار 

على نار عم يخلص قلبي بغيابك 

على نار مشتاق لعطرك لتيابك 

على نار يا حبيبي عليك من خيالك 

شو بغااااااار 

::::::::::::::::::

نومني دفيني داويلي قلبي اللي داب 

ريحني نسيني لون العزااااب 

وانت ومش هون ... بيضيع اللون 

وبشوف الشمس العم تشرق متل غياب 

::::::::::::::::

على نار عم يخلص قلبي بغيابك 

على نار مشتاق لعطرك لتيابك 

على نار يا حبيبي عليك من خيالك 

شو بغااااااار






يتبع .........

مع حبي 
الوسادة

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

الله يعطيكي الف الف عافية 

بس لازم تضيفي الاغنية هاي

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]*ليش انت ما بتعرف انو بإمكانكم تشاركو و انا حاطة ( يتبع ) كمان التعاون حلو و انا رح اكمل عالأغنية يسلمو مستر يسلمو عالمرور الحلو*  

*حبك علمني اعيش في هواكي واموت في هواكي واقول في اهاتي وانا بعد اللي انا حسيتو معاكي مبيكفيش العشق سعات اة كنا لية عايشين كنا لية سايبين من هوانا سنين ياة ياة على الايام عدوا بينا اوام واحنا مش حاسين ياحبيب الروح انا اية لو مش بهواكي انا ليل بيفوت بناديلة ولا بيسمعني وبكون مجروح لما بكون مش وياكي ارجعي لية انا عمري الاقية يرجع يرجع يرجع يرجع يرجع يرجع يرجع يرجع حبك حلالي الدنيا في عيني وخلا سنين العمر اغاني وانا لو خلصت الحب معاكي حيرجع قلبي يحبك تاني اة كنا لية عايشين كنا لية سايبين من هوانا سنين ياه ياه على الايام عدوا بينا اوام واحنا مش حاسين يا حبيب الروح انا ايه لو مش بهواكي انا ليل بيفوت بناديله ولا بيسمعني وبكون مجروح لما بكون مش وياكي ارجعي ليه انا عمري الايه يرجع يرجع يرجع يرجع يرجع يرجع يرجع يرجع 
*

[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

*



لا لا لا تتنهد بعد شويه الضحكه تعود 

والنار اللي بصدرك تبرد لا لا لا تتنهد 

لا والله لا والله لا ماعندي حدود لاحساسي 

انا عاشق من قدمي لراسي 

انا كل لحظه معاك اتجدد لا تتنهد 

لا لا لا تتنهد بعد شويه الضحكه تعود 

والنار اللي بصدرك تبرد لا لا لا تتنهد 

اذكر ليله اذكر ليله ماغازلتك 

صارت فوق خدودي دمعتك 

لا وعيونك مااتقصد لا تتنهد 

لا لا لا تتنهد بعد شويه الضحكه تعود 

والنار اللي بصدرك تبرد لا لا لا تتنهد 











من غير ما نحكي بتفهمني عينيك
بنظره بتمون بغمزه بتشعل حنين
خبرني كيف كيف بدى كون نارك
وعلمني كيف شو ما صار حن و لين

من غير ما نحكي بتفهمني عينيك
بنظره بتمون بغمزه بتشعل حنين
خبرني كيف كيف بدى كون نارك
وعلمني كيف شو ما صار حن و لين

خدني ليك ولعينيك ورد وياسمين
خدني ليك بنسى الكان قبلك أنين
حبك صار برفة عين لعمرى سنين
خدني ليك بدى اكون لعينيك

خدني ليك ولعينيك ورد وياسمين
خدني ليك بنسى اللى كان قبلك أنين
حبك صار برفة عين لعمري سنين
خدني ليك بدى كون لعينيك

إلك رح غني وشو بغنى بإحساس
لو إنت بتكون بقلبي الحبيب
لو تعرف مين قادر يحمل نارك
رح قلك مين من قلبى قريب

خدني ليك ولعينيك ورد وياسمين
خدني ليك بنسى اللى كان قبلك أنين
حبك صار برفة عين لعمرى سنين
خدني ليك بدى كون لعينيك

خدني ليك ولعينيك ورد وياسمين
خدني ليك بنسى الكان قبلك امين
حبك صار برفة عين لعمرى سنين
خدني ليك بدى كون لعينيك





يتبع .......*

----------

